# 50% off on all shrimps!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Frank's Aquarium is selling all his shrimp half price!

get them before they're all gone!

Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
(905) 477-1950


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Bah! I was in the area today and didn't get over there


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

I was over at Franks and picked up 10 Red Rili shrimp and some orange rice shrimps.

The following are 1/2 price
Red Rili Shrimp Reg 7.00 each
Orange Rice Shrimp Reg 7.00 each 
Yellow Rice Shrimp Reg 5.50 each
Gold Crystal Shrimp large Reg 16.00 each
Gold Crystal Shrimp med Reg 13.00 each
Moss Ball Small Reg 7.00 each

Sorry, I couldn't remember how much the CRS or CBS were.

I should have picked some more plants


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Cherry shrimps are now $1.25 ea. because of the 50% off promotion. Many of them real cherry color. Picked up another 5.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Anyone see how much the blue tigers were? Or if he even has blue tigers?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

splur said:


> Anyone see how much the blue tigers were? Or if he even has blue tigers?


No blue tigers as I would have picked them all up


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Anybody see how many fire reds were left


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

jesse said:


> Anybody see how many fire reds were left


Lots of nice fire reds left. Cherry shrimps are good too. CRS is OK. Other shrimps are soso.

His fish are also on sale. Bronze cory for $1.50!


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

oh man I wish I lived closer! I really want to check out the CRS or CBS


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Also, the yellow shrimps were awesome too. Rilli was soso, not much nice ones left.

Plants are also half price. Only good plants were Anubis, crypt and cabombas. Not a lot of choices.


----------



## wing (Feb 12, 2012)

Beside shrimp what else are going to on sale from now on? Thank you


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

If anyone is heading down there from the mississauga area, Ill pay you to pick up some shrimp for me?


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

wing said:


> Beside shrimp what else are going to on sale from now on? Thank you


I picked up a 120ml bottle of Fluval shrimp mineral supplement for 7.00. Frank has priced everything else individually. I'm going to go in this weekend to pick up some more Borneo Wild Barley and maybe some some CBS.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

Does anyone know how much he's selling RCS for?


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

macKRAZY said:


> Does anyone know how much he's selling RCS for?


$1.25 or $1.50. Not many left last saturday. He had lots of red fire shrimp, they were only $3.50 after the 50% off. VERY NICE, got a few myself.


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

$1.25 RCS
$3.50 Painted Fire Red female
$5.00 Painted Fire Red male


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if he has any yellow shrimp left.? I was planning on going there this Saturday.?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

yep! still a tankful left!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Get them before they are all gone!!!! 

medium size RCS ~ $0.75 each ~ Best Deal EveR! 

Have you seen my 5G fun post? and did you like my ultra white SSS CBS??? I got them from Frank's Aq too!


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

I was just there yesterday and tempted to go back today!! 
got a BUNCH of the .75 RCS lol and yes he has a tank full of the yellows... i was looking at them while they were grabbing my RCSs

u should hurry!


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys about the yellow shrimp info much appreciated.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

shrimp101 said:


> Thanks guys about the yellow shrimp info much appreciated.


Just got back from Franks and he still has lots of yellow rice shrimp. I was hoping to get a better deal on some S/S+ CRS and CBS but even at half price I had to walk away. Picked up another batch of Red Rili and lots of plants.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

razoredge said:


> Just got back from Franks and he still has lots of yellow rice shrimp. I was hoping to get a better deal on some S/S+ CRS and CBS but even at half price I had to walk away. Picked up another batch of Red Rili and lots of plants.


How much are the crystal red shrimp going for? I'm thinking of checking them out, but it's a long drive, so it's better to know the price up front.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Harry Muscle said:


> How much are the crystal red shrimp going for? I'm thinking of checking them out, but it's a long drive, so it's better to know the price up front.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


A grade $3.50 each
S / S+ grade $6 each
(after the 50% off)

new shippment of fish came in too

1"+ large cardinal tetra $2.50 each
2" - 2.5"+ clown loach $7 each 
2"+ baby parrot fish $4 each


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Was just at Franks today (what an amazing place and the people where great), got some awesome yellow shrimp, sinapore moss, tiawan moss and star moss too.  Would go back again soon.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> A grade $3.50 each
> S / S+ grade $6 each
> (after the 50% off)
> 
> ...


Anyone know how many crystal red shrimp are still left? Don't wanna drive all the way if there's just a few ... on the other hand if it's a full tank (ie: 100s) then I think I'll take the drive.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey - when I was there this afternoon there was a tank with quite a few crystal red shrimp. I drove two hours to get here today too - for the amazing yellows he had there. And some amazing mosses as well.  Had a great day.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn man, closed on wednesday. What does Frank do on Wednesday? Does he read to the blind? 

Kidding, those red painted sound awesome. Got to pick myself up some...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Damn man, closed on wednesday. What does Frank do on Wednesday? Does he read to the blind?
> 
> Kidding, those red painted sound awesome. Got to pick myself up some...


He doesn't close on Wednesday anymore, the store open 7 days a week now


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Damn man, closed on wednesday. What does Frank do on Wednesday? Does he read to the blind?
> 
> Kidding, those red painted sound awesome. Got to pick myself up some...


I was at Frank's again this afternoon. Couldn't resist and bought a few more CRS.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> A grade $3.50 each
> S / S+ grade $6 each
> (after the 50% off)


Here what's left today.

A grade small CRS approx 40 left
S/S+ med grade CRS 6.00 and higher Lots left
S/S+ med grade CBS 7.50+ lots left
Cherry shrimps .75 Approx 20 
yamato shrimp 1.50 Approx 15
Taiwanese Rice Shrimp Approx 20
Gold Crystal Shrimp (med) 6.50 approx 40
Orange RIce Shrimp 3.50 approx 20
Yelllow Rice Shrimp 2.75 approx 50
Red Rili Shrimp 3.50 approx 20
Painted Fire red 3.50 for female and 10 for male(no discount) Approx 20
Snowball shrimp 3.75 (not selling 2 berried female) approx 30


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont know who it was but I was at Franks a few weeks ago and I fellow there said he knew of someone who could maybe get me four leaf clover plant (marsilea drummondi), I was wondering if anyone knows of this and if Franks store fellows could get me such a thing.???


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

why dont you try Mr. Bako? he knows Frank well . i also have it but the submersed version but unfortunately i dont have enough to give you some, sorry


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there iBetta - sorry I just noticed your writting back to me. Sorry still new to how this site works really. You have four leaf clover (marsilea drummonid)? WOW LUCKY YOU! Can you show me a pic of it some time in your tank? I would love to see it in a grown tank!!! I was going to try and see if the place Frank is moving to (I forget the name of it) has it but I called Frank on the weekend past and he says nop! I dont know who Mr Bako is...sorry...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shrimp101 said:


> Hi there iBetta - sorry I just noticed your writting back to me. Sorry still new to how this site works really. You have four leaf clover (marsilea drummonid)? WOW LUCKY YOU! Can you show me a pic of it some time in your tank? I would love to see it in a grown tank!!! I was going to try and see if the place Frank is moving to (I forget the name of it) has it but I called Frank on the weekend past and he says nop! I dont know who Mr Bako is...sorry...


Kim's Nature @ Major Mackenzie & Markham Rd

google it and it will pop right up


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ya that is who I was talking about but I called Frank this past weekend and he does not have the four leaf clover plant - who is Mr Bako though - sorry for the dumb question - LOL.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

There was another nice guy at Franks when I was there a few weeks ago who said he might know of someone who had four leaf clover - he worked there too it seemed nice younger guy but I never got his name nor did I hear back from him either - so I have no way to contact him.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahah thats bigfishy lol. Mr. Bako is another member here of the board . he used to work with Frank as well.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Your talking about Tommy(mr.bako), find him on the search on this forum but I'm pretty sure he only have christmas and flame moss right now.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

I cant find a Mr Bako listed in the search here - but I do see big fishy perhaps that was the nice guy that helped me - I guess I should have got his name.  But thaks for the help people I will continue my search.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

shrimp101 said:


> I cant find a Mr Bako listed in the search here - but I do see big fishy perhaps that was the nice guy that helped me - I guess I should have got his name.  But thaks for the help people I will continue my search.


http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=5952
try that!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

razoredge said:


> Here what's left today.
> 
> A grade small CRS approx 40 left
> S/S+ med grade CRS 6.00 and higher Lots left
> ...


when was "today" and does anyone know if theres any more cherry grade cherries left?
75 cents sounds like a steal


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

arinsi said:


> when was "today" and does anyone know if theres any more cherry grade cherries left?
> 75 cents sounds like a steal


I'm sure when he said "Today", it was the day they posted


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Franks should be closed now...the last official day was a Sunday I believe


----------

